# Goose Decoys



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I just started waterfowl hunting this year, so far I have been doing duck hunting only because all we have is mallard decoys.
I was wondering what some affordable goose decoys are, I am looking for floating decoys but would like to eventually try out field hunting too. I haven't got the calling down so I will be buying them throughout the summer and was just looking for some opinions on good, affordable goose decoys. Thanks


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Quality over quantity!
Bigfoots are very good decoys.
Buy them when they go on sale.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I was looking at the bigfoot decoys at gander mountain lastnight. Do they also make floating decoys? I would like to have some floaters too since we have been mainly doing hunting on the water.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes Bigfoot makes a floater.


----------



## Stelz (Oct 5, 2004)

Greenehead gear has put out an awesome looking Full Body decoy this year and you 6 for the price of 4 bigfoots. Their floaters are unreal!! they look as close to the real thing as you can get.

You choose, 
Both bigfoots and GHG's are a great choice. 
GB3 is right, start off the right way be buying great looking decoys, don't go cheap, you'll only regret it.

my .02 :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

get the bigfoots at gander. there the best out there and there cheap right now.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

GHG fullbodies = junk

yah they look nice, but I have seen way too many feet break on them, or simply fall apart. They just aren't put together very well.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

NOT~

GHG---are the MOST realistic looking decoy out there....BF's are probably more durable....but nothing looks better! :lol: 8) :******:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nothing looks better then GHG! :withstupid:
Are you joking me????


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Got cold here in MN this weeknd.. GHG legs will break in cold weather. buddy of ours had bought some new GHG's and the legs seriiously snapped after being dropped. I've seen the screws on GHG's strip out and now have seen the legs snap.

GHG are good looking decoys but the durability has yet to impress me, if you do a lot of goose hunting and are tough on equipment, durability is a must.. I will be sticking with Bigfoots...


----------



## twinterhalter (Nov 15, 2004)

I purchased GHG goose decoys this year and am impressed with the looks of this decoy. You definitely want to replace the nuts that hold the feet to the base with new nuts with nylon inserts. This way the feet never come loose. Also try the GHG motion stakes with the fullbodies for very realistic motion without expensive decoy dancers or other motion systems.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

buy BFs if your looking for the best decoy on the market PERIOD!

if your going for something just to use go get a bunch of shells. IMO if i was gonna hunt geese for a long time id just buy BFs. We went to a small field and only used 2 Doz BFs we were messin around the whole time blinds open and joking around, all the sudden here comes a whole flock landing... hmmm couldnt be the calling, couldnt be the field cuz it wasnt the X and couldnt be the blinds the only thing we came up with is that the dekes look so damn good.

lata, 2d


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

If your starting out just buy the foots there the most durible decoy and if your so impresed with the looks of the GHG just flock the big foots I have 4 dozen flocked and they look awsome.


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I am pretty sure I will start out with some bigfoot floaters, and just buy some throughout the year to build up the spread...


----------



## ducktug (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy the big foots and watch ebay there a few good deals once in a while. When you get ready to do the field hunt it doesn't hurt to have a few shells also. Best of luck.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really have nothing against expensive decoys and agree that fullbodies are most definitely the best out there, but lacking personal experience, can't argue brands. I do know this; with proper scouting, concealment and calling, you will kill geese over almost any decoy on the market. This is particularly true during the peak weeks of the migration, when new birds are constantly coming through an area. No, you won't get every flock that comes by, but you will get some. My whole point is, you don't have to lay out huge amounts of money and have the best decoys on the market to have a successful hunt. Having said that, the basis of my spread is a dozen good looking fullbodies that are repainted about every other year to keep them looking good. Things have changed a lot over the years, but solid tactics and being where the geese want to be, I think, are still the most important elements leading to a successful hunt. Remember; shoot 'em in the face and they'll go down every time! Burl


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

how did the leg snap on the GHG? They have a metal rod that goes down the middle of them!


----------

